# Straight Surrogacy



## meme2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi 

I was hoping there might be a or a few people how have experianced straight surrogacy either as the surrogate or intended parents and was hoping they could provide me with a few unanswered questions.

My husband and I have been ungoing various treatments for about 7 years and my sister has offered to be a straight surrogate, we are over the moon.

We have all the legal stuff sorted and we have set up for the first insemination, but we are new at all this and woundered if there was anything we have forgotten or need to know from past experiances.

All advice is greatly recieved.

Meme


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

have you got your wills, life insurance for surrogate set up? very important


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Meme,
We had our daughter through straight surrogacy, just over two years ago. We are members of and met our surro through Surrogacyuk. They have an excellent website Surrogacyuk.org so it might be worth you popping over there.
Good luck with your insems.
EJJB
x


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

No advice, just wanted to say fantastic new's that your sister has offered to do this for you.
All the best  and hope it works quickly for you.

Lynne xx


----------

